# Karauschen oder Giebel



## Waxdick (1. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

hab heute einen Teich gefischt mit vermeintlichen carasius carasius. Oder sind es doch Giebel?


Gruß Helmut


----------



## Waxdick (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Hallo,

noch einige Bilder.


Gruß Helmut


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Karausche. Die Rückenflosse ist nach außen gewölbt. Beim Giebel ist sie nach innen gebuchtet.


----------



## nostradamus (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Hi Andal,

achte mal aufs Bauchfell! 

Nosta


----------



## angler1996 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

ja, black ist....


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Aber auch bloß auf einer Seite....... wie kommts!?


----------



## nostradamus (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

vielleicht beim ausnehmen passiert?


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Mit ca. 32 bis 33 Schuppen an der Seitenlinie ist der Fisch gerade im Überschneidungsbereich von Giebel und Karausche.
Bei Giebeln zählt man meistens 5 oder 6 Schuppen diagonal zwischen Rückenflosse und Seitenlinie, hier sind es 7, wie bei einer Karausche.
Die Rückenflosse sieht auf den ersten Blick nach Karausche aus, aber der 1. oder 2. Weichstrahl ist der längste, bei einer Karausche ist das meistens der vierte oder fünfte. 
Der erste Hartstrahl von Rücken und Afterflosse ist bei Karauschen nicht so verdickt.
Unsicher bin ich mir immer bei der Anzahl der Afterflossenstrahlen, das sollen bei der Karausche mindestens 8 sein, hier sind es 7. Das ist leider, wie viele Merkmale, je nach Quelle unterschiedlich.
Bei allen echten Giebeln, die ich bis jetzt von innen gesehen habe, war das Bauchfell komplett schwarzbraun, so wie auf dem Bild eher bei Goldfischen. Da warst du vielleicht beim Ausnehmen nicht vorsichtig genug und hast Teile davon entfernt?
Von den weniger eindeutigen Merkmalen, wie Körper und Augenfarbe würde ich auch auf Giebel schließen.
Für mich ist das ein Giebel oder höchstens ein Hybrid mit hohem Giebelanteil, auch wenn die Rückenflosse und die etwas hohe Schuppenanzahl irritiert.

Edit: Falls es ein Hybrid ist, dann ist es Giebel x Karausche, da bei Carassius x Karpfen immer Barteln zu sehen sind und Giebel x Goldfisch die Schuppenzahl reduziert und nicht erhöht ist.


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Holla die Waldfee, 
die ersten Bilder sehen mir aber wirklich mal nach echter Karausche aus.

Solche Fische fing und erlebte ich zuletzt vor 30 Jahren gemeinsam mit echten Silberkarauschen (Giebel) und Schleien in den Marschgewässern bei uns.
Die Scheibenförmige Form, die Färbung von Körper und Flossen, die Kopfform und die oft teilweise fehlenden Schuppen und auch die Anzahl (Größe) scheinen zu passen.
Für mich, sind es  Karauschen.

 Verramsche sie nicht und erhalte Sie Dier, das ist gesuchte Ware.
 Gar nicht so einfach solche Fische überhaupt noch zu bekommen.
 Vermutlich wird der Besatz mit Giebeln in immer mehr Bundesländern bald verboten werden.

Spanend, wenn das dann mit harten Merkmalen nicht passen sollte.
Ich sah auch schon Bilder von Fischen wo die Bestimmung Karauschen aussagte, aber mich bis heute nicht überzeugte.


----------



## Waxdick (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Hallo,

das Bauchfell habe ich beim ausnehmen verletzt. Mußte den Fisch notgedrungen mit der Sense öffnen. Der gesamte Bauchraum hatte die gleiche dunkle silbrig glänzende Färbung.
Scheint ja trotzdem schwierig zu sein den Fisch zu 100% sicher zu bestimmen.
Wo könnte ich mich hinwenden um den Fisch zu 100% sicher bestimmen zu lassen.  
DNA Test oder so.
Ich überlege noch ob ich die Elterntiere behalte. Sind beim K1 sortieren mit den Schuppenkarpfen in den Aufzuchtteich gelangt und haben sich vermehrt. Hab die Elterntiere als reine carasius carasius von einem Fischereiingeneur bezogen.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Ich sag Karausche.


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Ich denke, das kannst Du von Dier von jeder Fachbehörde vor Ort bestätigen lassen.
 Ich denke, es wird reichlich Fachkräfte geben die in der Lage sind diese Fische auch ohne genetische Untersuchung als Karausche zu bestätigen.

 Na ja ich könnte Dier hir nun Links einstellen, wobei Dier das nichts bringen würde, wenn es keine Fachkräfte deines Vertrauens sind.
 Mal sehen was Andere Dier hier noch schreiben und wenn Du den nicht folgen magst, dann sende das doch an Eure Fachbehörde.
 Dann hast Du auch was in der Hand und kannst sie mit besten Gewissen als Karauschen weitergeben und zeigst der Fachbehörde deine Vorsicht eben keine falschen Karauschen verbreiten zu wollen.



 Wenn man wirklich erst jeden Fisch genetisch untersuchen müsste, könnte man sich die Unterscheidung der Arten auch gleich ersparen, weil so etwas immer Sonderfall bleiben wird.


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Ich bleibe dabei, dass es keine Karausche ist.
Was ist eine Karausche?
31-36 Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie.
7 in der Querreihe vom Beginn er Rückenflosse zur Seitenlinie.
Rückenflosse deutlich konvex.
Hartstrahlen an Rücken und Afterflosse nicht verdickt.

Von den "harten" Merkmalen ist die Anzahl der Schuppen mit ca. 32 nicht sehr aussagekräftig, da es gerade im Überschneidungsbereich mit dem Giebel liegt.
Die Querreihe von der Rückenflosse zur Seitenlinie hat 7 Schuppen. Jede echte Karausche, die ich je gesehen habe, hat dort 7 Schuppen, das ist eigentlich ein eindeutiges Merkmal der Karausche. Alles mit 5 oder 6 Schuppen ist immer ein Giebel.
Aber kann ein Giebel oder Hybrid mit unüblich vielen Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie auch 7 in der Querreihe haben?
Von den Schuppen her, eher eine Karausche, von den Flossen eher ein Giebel.
Die kleinen Fische sind auf dem Foto schwer zu bestimmen, für mich aber alles Giebel, so wie der geöffnete Fisch.

Wenn ein karauschenähnlicher Fisch nicht vollständig als Karausche überzeugt, ist es ein Giebel oder zumindest keine Karausche. Damit tut man vielleicht der ein oder anderen Karausche unrecht, hält aber im Zweifelsfall den Genpool rein.


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei, dass es keine Karausche ist.
> Die kleinen Fische sind auf dem Foto schwer zu bestimmen, für mich aber alles Giebel, so wie der geöffnete Fisch.
> 
> Wenn ein karauschenähnlicher Fisch nicht vollständig als Karausche überzeugt, ist es ein Giebel oder zumindest keine Karausche. Damit tut man vielleicht der ein oder anderen Karausche unrecht, hält aber im Zweifelsfall den Genpool rein.


 
 So steht Aussage gegen Aussage, 
 wobei es eben wirklich um alle Fische geht und das bei den Jungfischen noch einmal schwerer wird.

 Egal wer recht behält, auffallend wenige trauen sich da scheinbar überhaupt eine Meinung zu.
 Laichzeit hat immer wieder sein Wissen gezeigt, macht Euch das so unsicher...:m

 Sollte ich unrecht haben, sage ich schon einmal im Vorfeld DANKE, wenn man mir beweisen sollte, das der erste größere Fisch keine Karausche sei.


----------



## Andal (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Ich beziehe mich auf die gewölbte Rückenflosse und die ist von einer Karausche. Und das Bild mit dem dunklen Bauchfell... hm, vielleicht ein halbseitiger Giebel? Eher auch nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Nach außen gewölbte Rückenflosse und der Gesamteindruck, eben weil Karauschen bei uns auch so aussehen:m







Giebel sind hier silbriger und haben einen spitzeren Kopp und sind dazu insgesamt gestreckter und nicht so rund.


----------



## schlotterschätt (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Giebel sind's ! #6 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LebI9ssYLG0

#h


----------



## Nidderauer (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Echte Karauschen sollten einen dunklen Fleck an der Schwanzwurzel haben (Petrifleck). Zumindest ein Fisch mit sowas ist auf den Bildern zu erkennen.

 Ob das für 100 % Karausche genügt, kann ich dir nicht sagen.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Tüftler (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Hallo

Im ersten Moment würde ich ebenfalls auf Karausche tippen.
Als Jungangler haben wir die im Dutzend erwischt.
Ich vermisse und erinnere mich jedoch an den deutlich schwarzen Fleck auf der Schwanzflosse! 
Müsste der nicht noch sichtbar sein, bei der Grösse?
Tüftler


----------



## Syntac (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Hallo Helmut, 
 den DNA Test kann ich Dir unter Umständen organisieren, wenn ernsthaftes Interesse besteht.


----------



## Carsten_ (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Ich sehe vor allem die Rückenflosse: deutlich Karausche und keinenfalls Giebel da nach außen gewölbt.
 Schuppenanzahl zwischen Seitenlinie und Rückenflosse ist bei meinen Entscheidungshilfen auch bei der Karausche bei 7 Schuppen, Giebel 6, wird da aber nicht direkt erwähnt.
 Also auch hier spricht es für Karausche.
 Der Punkt an der Schwanzflosse ist wohl kein muss, alleinig das dunkle Bauchfell spräche eher für Giebel.
 Ist wohl keine reinrassige


----------



## Sneep (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Hallo
  eine Frage brauchen wir wirklich nicht mehr diskutieren. Der Fisch ist definitiv kein Giebel und auch kein verwilderter  Goldfisch.
  Der Giebel hätte die Rückenflosse eines Karpfens, mit verdicktem erstem Strahl und mit gezackter Hinterkante, die Rückenflosse eingebuchtet. 
Schwanzflosse nur minimal eingebuchtet und mit sehr runden Enden, typisch für Karausche.

  Von der Körperform her ist es eine moderate Seeform-Karausche. Das sind die Teller-runden Karauschen aus großen Seen mit Hecht-Bestand. Giebel gleichen von der Form her der Teichkarausche kleinerer Gewässer.
  Kein Beweis, aber ein Hinweis ist die Färbung, die ist niemals die Färbung eines Giebels.
  Den Fisch würde ich so als Karausche kaufen, denn er ist eine.

  Einzig das schwarze Bauchfell ist ein sicheres Giebelmerkmal. Es gibt noch gewisse Abweichungen bei den Schuppenzahlen die in der Tendenz eher auf Giebel hindeuten. Diese liegen aber immer im Grenzbereich und unterscheiden sich von Quelle zu Quelle Und sollten nicht überschätzt werden. Zusammen mit dem schwarzen Bauchfell sind sie aber ein Argument gegen die Karausche, welches man nicht unter den Tisch fallen lassen darf. Ich halte den Fisch nicht für einen Hybriden, einen Hybriden habe ich nur dann, wenn beide Elternteile verschiedenen Arten angehören. Wenn hier ein Giebel mit einer Karausche gekreuzt worden wäre, müsste der Fisch vielen deutlichere Giebelmerkmale zeigen.

   Wenn sich eine Karausche mit Giebelgenen mit einer anderen Karausche paart, ist das per Definition kein Hybride, da es sich um Tiere einer Art handelt. Wir haben es hier mit einer Karausche einer unsauberen Zuchtlinie zu tun. 

  Zurzeit ist das wohl das was, auf dem Markt als Karausche verfügbar ist. Ob man mit diesen Tieren eine Zuchtline beginnt, hängt davon ab, welche Ansprüche man als Züchter an sich selber stellt. 

  Ich kenne einen Züchter, der die Karauschen eines ganzen Teiches abgeschlagen hat, nachdem bei einem Hochwasser Giebel in den Teich gelangt sind. Um besonders große und kräftig gefärbte Karauschen zu produzieren, wurden in die Karauschen Linien Goldfische eingekreuzt. Um genau solche Fische sich handelt es sich hier. 

  Zur genetischen Untersuchung:
 es ist nicht möglich, Giebel bzw. Goldfische von Karauschen mit genetischen Standardverfahren zu unterscheiden. Das geht nur mit aufwendigen genetischen Sonderverfahren.

   Der „Petrifleck“ durfte natürlich auch dieses Mal nicht fehlen.
Noch  einmal, nur Jungtiere bis etwa 10 cm *können *diesen Fleck auf der Schwanzwurzel haben.
Aber nur bestimmte Stämme haben diesen Fleck. Ein fehlender Fleck bedeutet daher gar nichts.
Hat ein Tier diesen Fleck ist das ein deutlicher Hinweis auf Karausche.
  Trotz aller Einschränkungen ist das eine Karausche, ein Giebel scheidet sicher aus. Es ist auch kein Hybride, dazu sind die Karauschen Eigenschaften zu dominant. Also sind beide Elterntiere ein
   Hybride setzt aber voraus dass beide Elterntiere unterschiedlichen Arten angehören. Das ist hier aber nicht der Fall. Hier gehören beide Elterntiere einer Art an damit dann der Nachkomme per Definition kein Hybride sein. Es handelt sich um ein Karauschen-Stamm der züchterisch verändert ist. Es ist aber immer noch eine Karausche.
  Ich gehe aber eher davon aus, dass nicht der Giebel, sondern der Goldfisch eingekreuzt wurde.
  SnEEP


----------



## Laichzeit (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Laichzeit hat immer wieder sein Wissen gezeigt, macht Euch das so unsicher...



Das war dann mein Griff ins Klo.
Nein, Karausche oder größtenteils Karausche hätte ich nicht erwartet, ist aber eine schlüssige Argumentation.
Diesen Fisch würde ich dennoch nicht als Karausche bezeichnen, kaufen oder verkaufen, da es Etikettenschwindel ist.
Die Rückkreuzung F1 Goldfisch x Karausche mit einer Karausche hat im Schnitt etwa 25% Goldfisch-DNA.
Dass solche Introgressionslinien in freier Wildbahn überhaupt entstehen, halte ich für sehr fragwürdig, da meistens nur wenige Erblinien über die erste Rückkreuzung hinaus bestehen.
Damit ist diese "Karausche" eher ein Kunstprodukt und netter Besatzfisch zum Angeln.
Zum Arterhalt oder als Stützbesatz in Karauschengewässer kann der Fisch aber nicht leisten, was der Name verspricht.


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das war dann mein Griff ins Klo.
> 
> Alles gut, ich habe  schon so oft ins Klo gegriffen das ich auch Klempner sein könnte.
> Wer das nicht riskiert, wird auch die dort versteckten Dinge nie finden.#6
> ...


 
 Wenn es denn überhaupt eine Mischung ist.
 Es soll auch Karauschen mit Pigmentierten Bauchfellen vorkommen, so wie es auch Giebel mit bis zu 36 Schuppen auf der Seitenlinie geben soll.
 Staunend sah ich gar mal ein Bild einer Rotfeder die besser Schwarzfeder heißen sollte.
 Meine Einfarbigen Steinbeißer stehen auch noch als von Fachkräften zunächst nur seltene Farbvariante im Raum.

 Die doofe Natur ist zu blöd sich immer an die Regeln zu halten, vielleicht sind wir aber manchmal auch zu doof die natürliche Vielfalt wahrhaben zu wollen.#c


----------



## Dachfeger (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Hmmm. Ich dachte ne Karausche sieht so aus|kopfkrat.
Leider sieht man mehr von meinen dicken Patschehändchen als vom Fisch.


----------



## angler1996 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo
> eine Frage brauchen wir wirklich nicht mehr diskutieren. Der Fisch ist definitiv kein Giebel und auch kein verwilderter Goldfisch.
> Der Giebel hätte die Rückenflosse eines Karpfens, mit verdicktem erstem Strahl und mit gezackter Hinterkante, die Rückenflosse eingebuchtet.
> Schwanzflosse nur minimal eingebuchtet und mit sehr runden Enden, typisch für Karausche.
> ...



 Sneep , ich hab mich jetzt mal gefragt , woran kann man optisch den Giebel zweifelsfrei fest machen?
 Da bleibt doch eigentlich nur der gezackte Flossenstrahl, oder? Problematisch ist doch wirklich, man hat so ein Tierchen und muß schnell entscheiden, was passiert damit.
 Was mich an den Bildern recht sehr zum Giebel tendieren ließ, war auch die Maulstellung.
 Danke schon mal.
 Gruß A.


----------



## Laichzeit (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> Hmmm. Ich dachte ne Karausche sieht so aus|kopfkrat.
> Leider sieht man mehr von meinen dicken Patschehändchen als vom Fisch.



Den würde ich Richtung Goldfisch einordnen.


----------



## Dachfeger (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Den würde ich Richtung Goldfisch einordnen.



Ah ok. Danke.


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Den würde ich Richtung Goldfisch einordnen.



 Gehe ich mit.
 Giebel nannte man früher auch mit Grund Silberkarausche, Goldfische sehen oft bräunlich, schwarz,rot oder eben goldig aus.
 Giebel sind oft auch weniger dick und bauchig, werden aber oft auch größer.

 Wie Goldfische anders gefärbt als goldig aussehen lässt sich recht einfach mit der Bildbearbeitung der Farben betrachten.


----------



## Sneep (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Hallo,
was immer es ist, es ist keine Karausche. 

Bleibt eigentlich nur der Goldfisch. Für eine Karausche ist die Schwanzflosse zu tief eingeschnitten und die beiden Enden sind zu spitz.

sneep


----------



## Stulle (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> Hmmm. Ich dachte ne Karausche sieht so aus|kopfkrat.
> Leider sieht man mehr von meinen dicken Patschehändchen als vom Fisch.


Den würde ich für schuppenkarpfen halten.


----------



## daci7 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

... aber nur wenn man Barteln sehen könnte :g


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Ein guter Hinweis, ob Goldfisch oder Giebel, ist die Länge der Flossen. Auf dem Bild sieht man, dass die Brustflosse bis zum Ansatz der Bauchflosse reicht. Bei Karauschen ist das nicht der Fall, bei Giebeln selten, aber häufiger bei Goldfischen.


----------



## Sneep (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Hallo  



  @ Laichzeit


  Ins Klo zu greifen macht nichts, ist auch nur Dünger.


  Dein Fehler beim Bestimmen war,  dass du die kleinen Unterschiede sauber herausgearbeitet hast und darüber das Offensichtliche übersehen hast. Dieser Fisch ist niemals ein Giebel. Das ist so, als ob man Karpfen und Zwergsalmler verwechselt, weil beide gleich viele Schuppen haben.


  Es sind nicht die Züchter, die diese Art genetisch zu Grunde richten.  Die Karausche scheint Fremdgene anzuziehen wie ein Magnet. Wenn engagierte Karauschen-Züchter hingehen und jeden zehnten Fisch einer Brut  töten um zu sehen wie hoch der Anteil derer mit schwarzem Bauchfell sind. Ist der Anteil zu hoch, wird die gesamte Brut getötet.
  Das genetisch angeknacksten Fische nicht in die Natur gehören ist von mir unbestritten.
  Schauen wir in diesem Fall einmal genauer hin.
1.      Variante, Besatz mit Karauschen mit Goldfisch oder Giebel- Genen.
2.      Variante , Besatz mit reinrassigen Karausche.


  Was  ist der Unterschied ?


  Fast keiner, der Besatz im Fall 1 hat Fremdgene, der in Fall 2 wird sie bald bekommen. 
  Dafür werden schon der Giebel und der Goldfisch in  unseren Gewässern sorgen.


  Das schwarze Bauchfell ist auf jeden Fall kein Unterscheidungsmerkmal des Giebel mehr, sondern kann auch ein Hinweis auf eine verminderte genetische Qualität der Karausche sein. Da das schwarze Bauchfell jetzt offensichtlich bei beiden Arten vorkommt, ist es für die Unterscheidung der Arten zwecklos.

  SNeeP


----------



## Sneep (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*


Hallo,
   [FONT=&quot]Ich habe einmal ein  wenig Literatur gewälzt[/FONT]:[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
Giebel: Peritoneum stark pigmentiert (schwarz)[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
Karausche: Peritoneum *meist* nicht pigmentiert (hell)

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
 Außer den uns bekannten Merkmalen zeigen sie aber ein weiteres (für mich entscheidendes sicheres) Merkmal auf.


Giebel : am 1. Kiemenbogen *35 -54 Reusendornen*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
Karausche: am 1. Kiemenbogen *22-33 Reusendornen*


Vieleicht kann Waxdick das ja mal mit der Sense überprüfen.


*sneep*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*



Sneep schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot][/FONT]
> Außer den uns bekannten Merkmalen zeigen sie aber ein weiteres (für mich entscheidendes sicheres) Merkmal auf.
> 
> 
> ...



Hab das auch mal nachgeschlagen, Goldfische unterscheiden sich dabei noch leicht vom Giebel mit 35-46 Kiemenreusendornen und einem anderen Mittelwert, liegen aber komplett innerhalb vom Giebel, nicht verwunderlich bei der nahen Verwandschaft.


----------



## nostradamus (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

kennst du Sneep? 
er hat wirklich ahnung und verdient damit auch sein geld! 
Klar kann man diskutieren! Ich hatte auch eine diskussion über dieses thema mit einem freund, der sein nachbar ist und wir waren unterschiedlicher meinung ....


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch eine diskussion über dieses thema mit einem freund, der sein nachbar ist und wir waren unterschiedlicher meinung ....



Bei Merkmalen wie Kiemenreusendornen lässt sich auch diskutieren, da es mehrere Probleme gibt, verlässliche Zahlen zu erheben.
Das fängt schon bei der nicht endgültig geklärten Frage an, wo man die Artgrenze zwischen Giebel und nicht-Giebel zieht und es größere Unterschiede zwischen einzelnen Populationen gibt. Wenn man lange genug sucht, findet man andere Zahlen, die nicht unbedingt falsch sind, aber von anderen Tieren stammen.
Die Reusendornenanzahl vom Goldfisch hab ich angegeben, da der Goldfisch in vielen Büchern  unter den Tisch fällt.
Früher oder später wird vielleicht noch Carassius langsdorfii interessant, falls diese Art den Sprung von Tschechien nach Deutschland schafft.


----------



## nostradamus (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Hi,

upps! Ich habe Sneep verwechselt und das ist mir eben dank ihm aufgefallen.
Die Person die ich meinte ist ein Fischzüchter! 

Sorry Sneep!


----------



## Nidderauer (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*



Sneep schrieb:


> Kein Beweis, aber ein Hinweis ist die Färbung, die ist niemals die Färbung eines Giebels.



Ist das die richtige Färbung für einen Barsch?




Warum sind die Flossen so blaß? Weil er ansonsten im klaren Wasser schon längst gefressen worden wäre?

Oder warum sind die Dorsche so untypisch gefärbt?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4555706&postcount=2329

Vielleicht weil die Tangdorsche genannt werden?

Noch nie was davon gehört, dass sich Fische in der Färbung ihrem Lebensraum anpassen, weil sie ansonsten schlechte Überlebenschancen haben?

Und dann gibt's dazu noch "Züchter", die Goldfische bei den Karauschen einkreuzen um eine genetisch veranlagte Überpigmentierung zu erzielen, die den Fischen die Anpassung an die derzeitige Gewässersituation deutlich erschwert. Würde es Gewässer geben, in denen sich güldene Karauschen von Natur aus halten und vermehren können, dann wären sie nicht silberfarbig.

Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Ihr nennt euch doch alle Experten.


----------



## Sneep (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Hallo, 

Wenn schon, dann wäre ich lieber Fachmann, Experten gibt es hier ja schon ein paar. 

Eine einfache Gegenfrage. Hast du denn schon mal einen Giebel mit dieser Färbung gesehen?
Lass mich raten, nein?

Wo wolltest du denn einen Giebel einsetzen, damit er aufgrund des Standplatzes diese Färbung erreicht?

Ich bestreite ja nicht, dass es ganz anders gefärbte Karauschen oder Giebel gibt. Ich behaupte aber, dass der gezeigte Fisch mit seiner Färbung, im Leben kein Giebel ist. 

SnEEp


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Seitenlinienorgan? Das ist bei Karauschen manchmal vollständig und manchmal nicht, wie bei diesem Fisch, dessen Seitenlinie nach 1/3 aufhört. Das Merkmal wird nur selten aufgeführt, soll aber recht sicher sein, also nicht vollständig= Karausche.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Ist das die richtige Färbung für einen Barsch?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 250234
> 
> ...


 
 Na ja wenn man Goldfisch und Giebel unterscheiden will, ist das Bild halt ein Goldfisch.
 Solche braunen Fische sieht man in fast jedem Gartenteich, wo die Goldfische sich vermehren.
 Wenn man den Fisch nicht als Goldfisch betrachten möchte, sollte man auch die roten, als Giebel betrachten.

 Aber Du hast Recht auch Goldfische verändern Ihre Farbe.
 Viele sind zunächst in der Jugend bräunlich und werden erst später bunt.
Einige bleiben aber auch bräunlich, wobei Sie sich nicht mal eben, wie ein Dorsch den Gegebenheiten anpassen.
 Sonst würde man die bunten Goldfische sicher nicht als Zierfische halten, wenn Sie sich anpassen würden.


----------



## Nidderauer (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*



Sneep schrieb:


> Eine einfache Gegenfrage. Hast du denn schon mal einen Giebel mit dieser Färbung gesehen?



 Ich kenne nur silberfarbige Giebel. Aber auch nicht aus "freier Natur" sondern vom Angelladen, der die bis vor 10 Jahren jahrzehntelang als Köderfische verkauft hat.

 Das, was ich bis vor 30 Jahren als Karausche kennenlernen durfte, waren durchweg goldfarbene Fische, ich glaube aber es ist einfacher die als bronzefarbig zu bezeichnen, um da die Abgrenzung zum gemeinen Goldfisch (aus dem Zooladen) zu bekommen.

 Welche für mich von der Körperform und vom Aussehen bisher eher Goldgiebel waren, statt Goldkarauschen. Aber wenn man diesbezüglich googelt, findet man selbst solche Tiere.

 Das letzte mal, dass ich kleinere bronzefarbige Karauschen gesehen hab, ist auch schon über 10 Jahre her, die lebten im Privatteich eines ehemaligen Angelkollegen.

 So richtig große bronzefarbige Karauschen, mit Gewichten auch deutlich über 1 Kg, das ist über 30 Jahre her....

 Die Gewässer, wo die damals zu fangen waren, die gibt's noch, die haben sich aber auch verändert. Das waren z.B. Altarme der Nidder mit vielen Seerosenfeldern und Schlammgrund, aber ohne Kraut mit Wassertiefen bis zu 2 m. Im Sommer waren die immer komplett zu mit Teichlinsen, da war Angeln oft überhaupt nicht möglich.

 Aber so sind die Gewässer halt nicht mehr, Teichlinsen in größerer Anzahl hab ich auf einem stehenden Gewässer schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen und die Seerosenfelder sind auch sehr viel kleiner geworden.

 Giebelpopulationen haben sich da trotzdem nie gebildet, obwohl mit Sicherheit genügend Fische reingekommen sind in Form nicht mehr benötigter Köderfische. Schleien gibt's da aber auch kaum noch und die waren immer sehr gut vertreten.

 Die bronzefarbenen Fische scheinen derzeit insgesamt keinen guten Stand zu haben. Auch die Rotfedern hatten früher deutlich goldenere Nuancen, die schauen heutzutage im meist klareren Wasser fast überall wie Rotaugen aus, Silberfische aber mit oberständigem Maul.

 Alles ist im Wandel, ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob es was bringt, wenn man versucht bei den Fischen die Zeit um 20 Jahre zurückzudrehen, während das bei den Gewässern nicht gelingen kann.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Sneep (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Hallo,

was du hier als große und kleine Karausche beschreibst, werden die beiden Formen der Karausche sein.

Es gibt einmal die Form der Seekarausche. Das sind die tellerrunden Karauschen großer Seen und Hechtgewässer
Hier versucht die Art sehr schnell sehr hochrückig zu werden um einen gewissen Schutz vor dem Hecht zu haben.
Ein Verlust an Beweglichkeit wird dabei in Kauf genommen.

Diese Form ist alleine durch ihren Körperbau nicht mit dem Giebel zu verwechseln, sollte man zumindest vermuten.

Die 2. Form, die Teichkarausche hat den Körperbau wie der Giebel,und wird eher verwechselt. Diese Form bewohnt Verlandungsgewässer mit viel Kraut. Hier ist ein beweglicherer Fisch im  Vorteil, wenn er sich schnell in diesem Dickicht bewegen kann. Hochrückigkeit würde hier nur Nachteile mit sich bringen.

Sneep


----------



## Nidderauer (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Hallo Sneep,

also der vorherrschende Fischbestand bestand da aus Hecht, Barsch und Aal auf der Räuberseite und vielen Schleien, einigen Karauschen und wenigen Karpfen, nebst diversen teils üppigen Weißfischbeständen auf der Friedfischseite.

Die Karauschen waren bis zu einer Größe von ca. 15 cm tellerförmig und sind danach erst in die kompaktere Form übergegangen. Und an dieser Form im Jungfischalter waren die eigentlich klar abgrenzbar zur Form des Giebels, neben dem deutlichen Unterschied in der Färbung. So zumindest meine Erinnerungen an die damalige Zeit. Wenn du jetzt schreibst, dass es 2 Arten gibt, nämlich Seekarausche und Teichkarausche, dann macht das die Sache noch verwirrender und die Abgrenzung zum Giebel fast unmöglich. Denn von der Form her waren das dann Seekarauschen, allerdings in teichähnlichen Gewässern ohne Kraut, allerdings mit viel Teichrosen/Seerosen und Schlammgrund.

Die haben auch nur alle Schaltjahre mal erfolgreich abgelaicht und zwar in der Form, dass die bei Hochwasser auf Überschwemmungsflächen gelangt sind und bei Rückgang des Wassers in Gräben gelandet sind, wo sie abgelaicht haben, weil dort das Wasser sehr schnell warm wurde. Dazu musste das Hochwasserereignis aber zur passenden Zeit im Frühsommer sein und auch etwas länger anhalten. Die geschlüpfte Brut konnte es aus eigener Kraft schaffen, aus den Gräben wieder ins Gewässer zu gelangen und die adulten Tiere haben wir da als Buben regelmäßig mit dem Kescher eingesammelt und ebenfalls wieder ausgesetzt.

Die damals mind. 2 mal jährlich auftretenden Hochwasserereignisse gibt's wegen neu gebauter Regenrückhaltungen aber leider auch nicht mehr bzw. nur noch in stark abgeschwächter Form. Vielleicht auch ein Grund, warum die Karausche da auf dem Rückzug ist bzw. komplett verschwunden ist.

Meiner Meinung nach brauchen sowohl Giebel, als auch Karausche aber generell wärmeres Wasser bzw. sehr große Flachwasserzonen, um sich erfolgreich auf natürlichem Wege fortzupflanzen. Und über sowas verfügen nur ganz wenige natürliche Gewässer in unseren Breiten.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Sneep (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Hallo,

Das sind keine 2 Arten bei der Karausche. Das sind 2 Formen der gleichen Art, die haben sogar den gleichen wissenschaftlichen Namen.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass sie die Form auch wechseln können.

Die  Auffassung,  dass beide Arten jetzt viel schwerer zu unterscheiden sind, teile ich nicht. Vom  Grundsatz her, sind beide Arten sehr leicht und schnell zu bestimmen. Das Problem, ist nur, dass es eine Reihe von Grenzfällen gibt. 
Aber die Rückenflosse und die Schwanzflosse sind ein hartes bzw ein gutes Bestimmung.
Die Karausche ist ein Fisch, der sich auf Verlandungsgewässer
spezialisiert hat. Das hat die Art nicht freiwillig getan. Sie ist hierhin ausgewichen, weil sie im Konkurrenzkampf mit anderen Arten wie Giebel und Karpfen schwer unterlegen ist.

In ihren Wohngewässern ist  sie in der Lage Trockenzeiten und ähnliches zu überleben, was andere Arten nicht können. Hier hat sie ihre Lücke gefunden.

Das schlimmste was der Art passieren konnte, war der Umstand, dass sie mal Fisch des Jahres war. Damals wurden die wenigen reinen Karauschen  als „Biotop-Fische“ zentnerweise in die Baggerseen besetzt. Beim durchschnittlichen Karpfenfenbestand eines Baggersees hat die Karausche keine Chance.
Als die Besatzkarauschen  fast alle abverkauft waren, wurden Giebel geliefert. 

Schlimm wenn ein Züchter den Unterschied nicht kennt, schlimmer aber wenn er ihn kennt.

Ich denke, der Giebel ist einer der Hauptgründe für den Rückgang  der Karausche. Solange es nur weibliche Giebel bei uns gab, war die Welt noch in Ordnung. Die Giebel-Rogner laichten zusammen mit anderen Cypriniden ab. Durch das fremde Sperma wurden die Eier nicht befruchtet, aber zur Zellteilung angeregt. Es entstanden nur Klone der Giebelrogner. Heute sind in mindestens  25% der Giebel-Bestände Milchner vorhanden. Diese  befruchten Karauschen mit der  gleichen Begeisterung wie Rogner ihrer eigenen Art.

  SnEEP


----------



## Sneep (28. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Hallo,

ich habe Karauschen im großen Maßstab besetzt. 
Zuvor in der Fischzucht 3 Karauschen mit Komoranverletzungen mitgenommen und untersucht. 

Das äußere entspricht in allen Punkten der Karausche.
Im inneren auf den 2 Blick auch. Auf den 1. Blick sieht man ein schwarzes Bauchfell. Das täuscht. Wie der Name Bauchfell schon sagt, ist das im Bauch, damit ist nicht die gesamte Leibeshöhle ausgekleidet, sondern in erster Linie der Bauchraum. Im Inneren des Fisches gibt es noch weitere ähnlicher Häute. Diese muss man zunächst entfernen, dann wird das Bauchfell sichtbar. Wischt man zu stark, ist das Bauchfell auch weg. Das Bauchfell des Probenfisches war silbern-hell glänzend. Mehrere Stunden nach dem Tod des Fisches verblasst die Haut immer mehr und wird fleischfarben.
Die vom Themenstarter eingestellten Fische haben eine helle Bauchhaut und sind unter anderem daher sicher Karauschen.

Ein weiteres Merkmal sind die Anzahl der Dornfortsätze auf dem ersten Kiemenbogen. 

Leider nur in der Theorie. Das ist  eine Methode für ein Labor, für den Angler nicht nutzbar.
Man muss den Kiemenbogen komplett entfernen, damit nicht ein fehlender Abschnitt zu Fehlbestimmungen führt. Die Dornfortsätze sind winzig und auch mit einer Lupe nicht zählbar.
Nachdem feststand, dass ich die Lieferung auch abnehmen würde, konnte die Fische kommen.

Dazu demnächst mehr und auch ein paar Bilder.

sneeP


----------



## Sneep (29. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Hallo, 
wie versprochen 2 Fotos von den Besatzkarauschen. Das erste Foto zeigt eine Karausche 0+ von ca 10 cm, das 2. Foto eine Karausche 1+ mit ca. 20 cm.

Beides sind ganz eindeutig Karauschen. Die kleinere ist noch ein Jungfisch und sollte damit einen schwarzen Fleck auf der Schwanzwurzel haben.Wie bereits gesagt, es gibt Stämme, die auch als Jungfisch keinen Fleck haben. Das spricht nicht dagegen, dass es eine Karausche ist.
Der Jungfisch ist vom Körperbau noch eine Teichkarausche während sich das ältere Tier bereits deutlich zur Seekarausche entwickelt hat.

Karauschen entwickeln eine an das Gewässer angepasste 
Körperform. Im Teich mit Pflanzen ist das die Teichkarausche. Vom Körperbau ähnlich wie ein Karpfen, kann sie sich gut zwischen Pflanzen bewegen. In größeren Seen mit vielen Hechten, entwickelt sich die Art zur Seekarausche. Die versucht so schnell als möglich hochrückig zu werden um von kleineren Hechten nicht mehr geschluckt zu werden. Diese sehr hohe Form hat für den Angler den Vorteil, dass der Fisch so perfekt auf den Teller passt.:q

snEEp


----------



## rippi (30. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Genau deswegen, weil viele Angler nicht Karausche und Giebel unterscheiden können oder wollen, müssen wir endlich handeln und die Initiative Moorforelle unterstützen. Die kann jeder erkennen. 
Salmo palus schützen, Carassius raus aus allen Pfützen!


----------



## phirania (30. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Was dürfte das denn sein.?
Schade die Flossen sind nicht gut zu erkennen.


----------



## BERND2000 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Ein waschechter Giebel.

 Ich sehe nichts, was auf Karausche oder Goldfisch hinweisen könnte.
 Bestimmung mache ich nicht, weil man einen Hecht ja auch nicht bestimmt, nur weil einige Ihn für einen Zander halten könnten.|supergri


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (30. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Für mich auch ein Giebel.


----------



## phirania (30. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Dachte auch an Giebel.
Wobei  die Jungfische Anfangs Färbungen wie Goldfische aufweisen.
Rötlich / Schwarze Schuppen und im Alter dann diese Schönheiten.


----------



## Sneep (30. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Hallo,

das kann nur ein Giebel sein.

Der Fisch hat niemals 33 oder mehr Schuppen in der Seitenlinie. Als Karausche hätte er aber 33-36 haben müssen. 

Bei unserem Fisch sind die Schuppen der Seitenlinie nicht gut zu zählen. Ich komme mit viel gutem Willen auf 26, das ist selbst für einen Giebel an der untersten Grenze. (28-31)

sneep


----------



## zokker (30. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Ja, eindeutig Giebel, so wie die hier.


----------



## Laichzeit (30. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Bei Piranha´s Giebel komme ich auf 29 Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie.
Der Fisch zeigt für mich keine Hinweise auf Anteile von fremdem Erbgut.
Vorrausetzung, dass sich der Giebel mit irgend einer Art kreuzen kann, ist, dass es sich um einen zweigeschlechtlich sexuell fortpflanzenden Bestand handelt.


----------



## Nidderauer (30. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Inwieweit lässt sich der Schuppenansatz an der Schwanzwurzel als Unterscheidungsmerkmal heranziehen?

 Dieser Schuppenansatz scheint, den zuletzt eingestellten Bildern zufolge, bei den Karauschen deutlich abgerundet zu sein, während man bei den Giebeln eine nahezu vertikale Linie ziehen kann.

 Da sollten auch die Schwanzwurzelknochen deutliche Unterschiede aufweisen?


----------



## Sneep (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Karauschen oder Giebel*

Hallo,

von einem solchen Unterscheidungsmerkmal habe ich noch nichts gehört. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es bei so nahen Verwandten da erkennbare Unterschiede gibt. Davon abgesehen, wie sollte ich das nutzen können? Da müsste man winzige Knochen heraus präparieren. Wie sollte das gehen?
Selbst die deutlichen Unterschiede bei den Kiemenbögen sind im Labor nutzbar, aber auch nur da.

sNeeP


----------

